# Thrush..Help (Idiot Alert)



## 20127 (Jul 26, 2005)

OK, so I've never had it before but I think I do now...What do I do??? I mean, I went to the chemist and there were pills, creams and pessary (not even a clue what the last one is!). Like the idea of a pill but is that for certain types???HELP!


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Thrush is a yeast infection of the throat and mouth. It can be treated by pills, but in the US you must get a prescription. Eating acidophilus and yogurt may help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are we talking vaginal thrush?  A pessary is a supository in US lingo (and chemist is usually UK for phamacist).All of them can work, but a lot depends on your preference. I find the suppositories less messy than the creams, but the creams you can put on outer parts that itch more convieniently. I haven't used the pill for that here because I think it is prescription, and I usually get enough relief from over the counter remedies and do not need it.Now it if is bacterial rather than yeast then you will need a different set of treatments. It is often worth getting it checked if this is the first time to get clear on if it is yeast or bacteria.K.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i got bad thrush a few weeks back from strong anti biotics... yogurt did it good, wash in warm water no soap, and drinking alot cleared it in a few days... as i dont use the creams and such, dont know why lol if its oral rinse mouth regular with mouthwash antiseptic is possible... old remedy is is vaginal apply yogurt but i never had the guts to do it


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep. I got it a lot with my first pregnancy. I used OTC creams and stuff. My preference was this hard tablet thing that you popped in and it kinda dissolved in there. It was great as it made no mess at all. It sort of looked like a pain pill (chalky). I'm pretty sure you only needed one too. Other than that the suppositories are the best, a lot less messy. Good luck (and yes, it is said that putting acidopholous yoghurt in "there" will help but I was never game enough to try either). Oh and try taking an acidopholous oral pill while you're at it as this will help balance the bacteria out again.


----------



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

I was plagued by this (vaginal) thrush at one time, kept reoccuring, got perscribed the tablet (don't think that worked for me at all)The suppositries did work but took about 3 days, during which the thrush caused alot of irritation and nuisance, work etc, and sex was definately out!!However I tried this cure, told to me by an aromatherapist, and it worked, and stayed away, since then (2 years) I have odd times when I have the start of the itching, straight away I do the following, and repeat for a day, and I have never had the full blown thing back, I hope this is some help.And if you have a partner, treat them too, otherwise they have no symptoms but pass it back to you.Use tea tree oil (aromatherapy quality) few drops in a sink of warm water, swish the water around, wash all around the genital area, soak a tampon in the water, (the non applicater type) squeeze out and insert, leave for a short time, maybe 15 mins and remove. repeat the washing every toilet stop for the rest of the day (or till symptoms subside - use the tampon treatment again if you think you need it)Geranium, Lemon Grass and Lavender are also all antifugal, and will achieve good results on their own or mixed in with the tea tree as aboveI hope this helps!!sarah.


----------

